# I'm looking for mapping/postcode plotting software



## Andrew_Rossington (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello. I would be very greatful if someone could point me in the right direction.

At work we currently use AFD's Postcode Plotter (we have a database of centres throughout the country, and sometimes need to find the closest one to a specific postcode) however I was wondering if anyone knew of anything else along the lines of Google Maps that could be integrated with an our access database to produce the same solution... but cheaper!

Many thanks for any help you can give.

(I'll post this in the Access questions thread in case it's in the wrong place)


----------



## JLumb232 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Andrew

Apologies for the obvious self-promotion here but we (Postcode Anywhere) offer this service. Pricing starts at £50 for 1000 lookups.

Code samples here:

http://www.postcodeanywhere.co.uk/developers/samples/#google 

Free trial here: 

http://www.postcodeanywhere.co.uk/register/

Feel free to contact me directly at james [at] postcodeanywhere.co.uk. 

James

James


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Andrew,
MapInfo can hook up to Access.

mapinfo.com

http://www.vb123.com/toolshed/00_Docs/accessmapinfo.htm

I've no idea about the price though.


----------



## Andrew_Rossington (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you. I'll investigate these options.


----------

